# Why?!



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

351171327080


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

What have they done? The space views meant to look like that isn't it?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe the fact that it looks like someone painted the case black? I don't seem to recall any black PVD finish watches in the Accutron line back then ... could be mistaken.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

I wondered if it was a gold electroplate version which the owener wanted to de-bling. If the electroplate removal did not go well, applying a new finish might have been the easiest option to repair it. I hope, at least, it is not a rare inox/stainless version underneath.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Google Translate:

"This case has been subjected to a galvanic treatment called "black chrome".

Phosphorescent white balls. "

Ooh Err, missus.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Silver Hawk said:


> Google Translate:
> 
> "This case has been subjected to a galvanic treatment called "black chrome".
> 
> ...


Hmm, well you ain't going to clean that off :lol:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> Google Translate:
> 
> "This case has been subjected to a galvanic treatment called "black chrome".
> 
> ...


I think I had a case of that once, but the penicillin cleared it right up ...


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

And that is why there are no bids on it...


----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thats for sure not a way to treat a watch, dear seller! :wallbash:


----------

